# RNS 510 power drain



## TheFog (Mar 17, 2005)

I know this is the subject that has been chewed several times but I just couldn't find an exact answer for my problem and am a bit insecure about doing the downgrade/upgrade of RNS so here's the story:

car: 2006 mk5 GTI with CAN gateway rev. F (vcds printscreen)
radio: RNS510 HW rev. B, SW 1300 (vcds sees it as a rev.C) (vcds printscreen)
problem: hard disk never stops running (actually, I think it did once or twice perhaps) so it drains out my battery

error log from vcds:
*Fahrzeugtyp: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56

Fahrzeug-Ident.-Nr.: WVWZZZ1KZ6W181690 Kilometerstand: 126080km

00-Lenkwinkelsensor -- Status: i.O. 0000
01-Motorelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
03-Bremsenelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
08-Klima-/Heizungsel. -- Status: i.O. 0000
09-Zentralelektrik -- Status: i.O. 0000
15-Airbag -- Status: i.O. 0000
16-Lenkradelektronik -- Status: i.O. 0000
17-Schalttafeleinsatz -- Status: i.O. 0000
19-Diagnoseinterface -- Status: Fehler 0010
25-Wegfahrsperre -- Status: i.O. 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Fehler 0010
42-Türelektr. Fahrer -- Status: i.O. 0000
44-Lenkhilfe -- Status: i.O. 0000
46-Komfortsystem -- Status: i.O. 0000
52-Türelektr. Beifahr. -- Status: i.O. 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Fehler 0010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 19: Diagnoseinterface Labeldatei: PCI\1K0-907-530.lbl
Teilenummer SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Bauteil: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Seriennummer: 28001064050DBE
Codierung: 3D0F0348070000
Betriebsnr.: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A5F79F3FC79

1 Fehler gefunden:
01305 - Datenbus Infotainment 
004 - kein Signal/Kommunikation
Umgebungsbedingungen:
Fehlerstatus: 01100100
Fehlerpriorität: 1
Fehlerhäufigkeit: 1
Verlernzähler: 92
Kilometerstand: 126087 km
Zeitangabe: 0
Datum: 2000.00.00
Zeit: 01:16:49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 37: Navigation (J0506) Labeldatei: PCI\1T0-035-680.clb
Teilenummer SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Bauteil: RNS-MID H11 1300 
Revision: AB001001 Seriennummer: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Codierung: 000004000000001200
Betriebsnr.: WSC 07790 995 07790
ASAM Datensatz: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2E5775E3C091

1 Fehler gefunden:
01299 - Diagnose-Interface für Datenbus (J533) 
004 - kein Signal/Kommunikation
Umgebungsbedingungen:
Fehlerstatus: 01100100
Fehlerpriorität: 5
Fehlerhäufigkeit: 1
Verlernzähler: 92
Kilometerstand: 126087 km
Zeitangabe: 0
Datum: 2000.00.00
Zeit: 01:17:29
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adresse 56: Radio (J0506) Labeldatei: PCI\1T0-035-680.clb
Teilenummer SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Bauteil: RNS-MID H11 1300 
Revision: AB001001 Seriennummer: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Codierung: 000004000000001200
Betriebsnr.: WSC 07790 995 07790
ASAM Datensatz: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2E5775E3C091

1 Fehler gefunden:
01299 - Diagnose-Interface für Datenbus (J533) 
004 - kein Signal/Kommunikation
Umgebungsbedingungen:
Fehlerstatus: 01100100
Fehlerpriorität: 5
Fehlerhäufigkeit: 1
Verlernzähler: 92
Kilometerstand: 126087 km
Zeitangabe: 0
Datum: 2000.00.00
Zeit: 01:17:29
*

NOTE: I had no errors regarding can bus with RCD300 nor RCD300mp3 and with RNS everything seems to be ok regarding the communication with RNS and board comp so I don't belive in a bad contact or a loose wire.
Should I downgrade/upgrade the firmware of RNS and to which version? What else could be the problem (I guess on the RNS side or perhaps the CAN gateway)?

Tnx and sorry for german vcds


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

TheFog said:


> I know this is the subject that has been chewed several times but I just couldn't find an exact answer for my problem and am a bit insecure about doing the downgrade/upgrade of RNS so here's the story:
> 
> car: 2006 mk5 GTI with CAN gateway rev. F (vcds printscreen)
> radio: RNS510 HW rev. B, SW 1300 (vcds sees it as a rev.C) (vcds printscreen)
> ...


You need to upgrade your CAN Gateway. F will definatley cause a power drain. I have a spare H version which did not cause a power drain for me, but I know they recommend K or newer

http://www.my-gti.com/2296


----------



## TheFog (Mar 17, 2005)

tamorgen said:


> You need to upgrade your CAN Gateway. F will definatley cause a power drain. I have a spare H version which did not cause a power drain for me, but I know they recommend K or newer
> 
> http://www.my-gti.com/2296


I thought this is only necessary for HW C version of RNS. Could downgrade or upgrade to some other firmware version of RNS help?


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Maybe, but downgrading will cause lose of functionality, and you may risk bricking your unit. IMHO it is easier to buy a new gateway. I bought the latest off of ebay for like $100 + $20 shipping from Hong Kong, and it was here in less than a week. It's pretty simple to do, and would definately solve your issue.

However, if you don't want to spend that, as I mentioned, I have an H version that didn't cause the battery drain on my 07 GLI with the RNS-510. I upgraded simply because I was trying to solve an unrelated issue, but if you want to try it, I'd like to sell it. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## TheFog (Mar 17, 2005)

is gateway 1K0907530AC ok for me or this one is too new (golf VI) so could cause me some other problems?


----------



## TheFog (Mar 17, 2005)

oh, dear....so dumb, i thought that 3-key sequence was to exit from download mode to normal operation. I did this now and the donwload went fine! BIG THANKS TO ALL! 

however current situation is: HDD now shuts down in less than a min. after turning off the ignition so I guess the power drain issue is solved. BUT (there is always one, of course) navigation now doesn't work (direction and current position stays the same, it says I'm offroad all the time). before, navigation worked even before I coded the gateway. could it be that I only need to code the gateway again since it was also up/down-graded during this installation? I don't have the vcds interface at the moment so I can't try it advance 

once more, big thanks to all for helpful advices! cheer, guys


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

TheFog said:


> is gateway 1K0907530AC ok for me or this one is too new (golf VI) so could cause me some other problems?


 AC will work fine. I think thats what I have in mine.


----------



## TheFog (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, in the end, I didn't need a new gateway but only to download a different RNS firmware. Thanks to josi from vwnavi.com for his great firmware - http://vwnavi.com/showthread.php/13672-Unofficial-272x-software-and-SWL-recovery-CD 

Also, navigation started working after additional 10-15min drive so now everything is fine. 

Hope this will help someone. Regards!


----------

